# Main > News >  Profantasy's City Designer 3 now Released and Available for Download!

## NeonKnight

http://www.profantasy.com/products/cd3_upgrade.asp

Get to mapping boys!

----------


## Steel General

Break out the drool rags!  :Very Happy:  (just kidding)
Seriously though great news, I'll probably not ever buy it, but I know alot of you folks have been looking forward to it.

----------


## Valarian

I've got it ... but the download may have to wait until the weekend. So, the October challenge going to be another city / town map for the CWBP?

----------


## Ascension

I don't own of these products so I'm wondering, are the images editable?  I'm not real keen on the cartoony feel of the symbols but that image of the gothic building symbols (in the gallery) looks pretty good.  If the images are editable, it might be worth buying just so I could change everything  :Smile:

----------


## Valarian

From the website, Profantasy seem to be advertising the use of CD3 outside the CC3 software. It may be worth dropping Profantasy an email via the contacts section on the website, they're usually pretty good at answering email queries. I've had email replies from Simon Rogers, Linda Kekumu and Ralf Schemmann in the past. As far as I know, they're all fairly senior in the company, although I don't think it's a huge operation.

There may be some licensing issues around modifying their artwork, especially if you redistribute. Use of the artwork in your own maps is fine but distributing a symbols set of the artwork or direct derivatives is not okay.

----------


## NeonKnight

You've pretty much named the entire company there  :Wink:

----------


## Valarian

LOL ... I did think it was _slightly_ larger than just those three.

----------


## NeonKnight

I think there is a few others, Nigel being another, but near as I know, except for the odd artist hired on a case by case basis that is the majority of the Company. Also, Joe Slayton (Waldonrate locally) is a contractor I guess for ProFantasy for all things Fractal Terrains.

----------

